# prototrak plus



## 777mechanic (Nov 27, 2013)

i just bought a mill with a prototrak plus , everything works great other the user (me) can't stop it from running 4" cirlce program i set in it . try to set bolt hole and it jumps to circle again . question about tool no# it asks for in the last 2 steps then dia of bit . don't know what tool no# means . wondering if its set from last owner and remembers his tools no#s any help would be great , don't want to cut 4" circles the rest of my life .


----------



## brucer (Nov 27, 2013)

get a manual...  prototraks are easy to run, but are programmed kind of odd..



 sounds like you are not actually writing a new program..

you will have to write or input the program then call the new program up...  I'm thinking its called a drill event..


----------



## 777mechanic (Nov 28, 2013)

i do have the manual and its very mundane to say the least , but when i'm loading each step it loads fine til i get the part that says tool# . example is fin cut load 0 the set , then load feed rate numeric number data then set , next comes load tool# they say use numeric data set (press only set if same as last event ) this the part that i don't know what tool# means . here's a pic of manual so it explains itself .


----------



## chip_slinger (Nov 28, 2013)

777mechanic said:


> i do have the manual and its very mundane to say the least , but when i'm loading each step it loads fine til i get the part that says tool# . example is fin cut load 0 the set , then load feed rate numeric number data then set , next comes load tool# they say use numeric data set (press only set if same as last event ) this the part that i don't know what tool# means . here's a pic of manual so it explains itself .



You pick a tool number for each tool. So, tool #1 could be a 13/16" drill, tool #2 is a 5/8" end mill, etc.


----------



## 777mechanic (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok I get that but what if previous owner had 1 as a 15/16 bit how do I clear so I can start fresh


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Nov 28, 2013)

Have you tried to contact Southwestern Industries (the folks who make the control) *800-367-3165* to see if you can get a manual?


----------



## 777mechanic (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes I did but of course the guy I needed to talk to left for the holiday , they said Monday so I thought someone could help me til then . Just wanted to get some projects done this weekend


----------



## chip_slinger (Nov 28, 2013)

777mechanic said:


> Yes I did but of course the guy I needed to talk to left for the holiday , they said Monday so I thought someone could help me til then . Just wanted to get some projects done this weekend



If you aren't concerned with keeping the old steps in the control, delete everything and start fresh. Press EDIT three times to get to the delete function, and delete from 1 to 99. That should clear your control of old steps/programs. Then when you program, it will only perform the steps you have programmed from that point on. I like to clear the control when I'm doing a new part - it makes it easier to remember what is what.


----------



## 777mechanic (Nov 28, 2013)

Now press either "Inc Set" or "Abs Set". it will now ask for "Event Number", so enter "1", and press "Inc Set" or "Abs Set". Now enter the last event number you want to delete, and I usually want them all cleaned out so I enter "99". Hit "Inc Set or "Abs Set" and the memory should now be clear. Hit "Restore" to get back to the main page/home state. That "Restore" button is essentially your "Reset."

i got this from a member on another website and it did the trick , now i can run any program i want . worst part was it's not in the manual proottrak emailed  me


----------



## chip_slinger (Nov 28, 2013)

777mechanic said:


> Now press either "Inc Set" or "Abs Set". it will now ask for "Event Number", so enter "1", and press "Inc Set" or "Abs Set". Now enter the last event number you want to delete, and I usually want them all cleaned out so I enter "99". Hit "Inc Set or "Abs Set" and the memory should now be clear. Hit "Restore" to get back to the main page/home state. That "Restore" button is essentially your "Reset."
> 
> i got this from a member on another website and it did the trick , now i can run any program i want . worst part was it's not in the manual proottrak emailed  me


Deleting and editing events is in the manual, towards the end I believe.


----------



## 777mechanic (Nov 28, 2013)

chip slinger you are correct other than the last step is missing from manual that states push restore and abs set . without that i couldn't get it to clear memory .


----------



## chip_slinger (Nov 29, 2013)

777mechanic said:


> chip slinger you are correct other than the last step is missing from manual that states push restore and abs set . without that i couldn't get it to clear memory .


Ah, I see. You have to get used to ABS SET and INC SET acting like an ENTER key. And yes, RESTORE is like your exit key.


----------



## 777mechanic (Nov 29, 2013)

played with it a ton yesterday and i must say its awesome for what i need . i just put a marker in collet and ran a bunch of programs and i worked perfect . its gonna make my life easy .


----------



## papermaker (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm not completely sure but I think you can set the tool # as 0 or just hit set as long as your entering the tool diameter that you're going to use. Having the tool diameter assigned to a specific tool number simplifies having to type in the decimal diameter everytime.
I think that will work. Just curious does the data get loaded to a cassette tape or does it have a computer.

PS I have some manuals for TRAK if you need more info.


----------

